# Citra adds custom texture support



## DuoForce (Aug 16, 2019)

Citra is by far my favorite emulator


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 16, 2019)

nice


----------



## x65943 (Aug 16, 2019)

OoT3D and MM3D look good upscaled to 1080p because the character models are high poly, but admittedly some of the textures really suffer at that resolution

I can't wait to see the games reach full HD


----------



## SkittleDash (Aug 17, 2019)

Sweet. Now we can have The Legend of Cage 3D.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Aug 17, 2019)

This is cool, can't wait to see the HD texture packs


----------



## eskinner3742 (Aug 17, 2019)

I've been wanting this for so long, can't wait to play with this


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 17, 2019)

This is what happens when you let a cat try to make a texture pack


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Not sure why, but Urban Trial Freestyle works. Joystick needs to be looked at, because it is too touchy, and the Speed gets high in Menus.
Urban Trial Freestyle 2 - USED to work. Now when it goes to connect to the Internet, the FPS goes to 0 and you can not get past it.


----------



## Zense (Aug 17, 2019)

Haven't really used citra but it would be interesting to see what comes out of this. Personally, when I hear about custom texture packs I usually think of OoT, MM, SM64 and Wind Waker, so I guess we'll see the Zeldas. I'd love to hear what other games could benefit from it, though, since right now I can only think of games that are released with better textures elsewhere (xenoblade, Rayman, DKCR3D, DQVIII, Monster Hunters). I guess Kid Icarus Uprising and Dragon Quest VII would benefit.


----------



## jesus96 (Aug 17, 2019)

I hope someone does a kid Icarus uprising hd


----------



## Humanity (Aug 17, 2019)

I wonder if Citra will support 3D monitors & glasses any month soon.

Or does it already support them?


----------



## pasc (Aug 17, 2019)

Aaand to this day Citra still keeps crashing on me...
Oh well.


----------



## Amost (Aug 17, 2019)

I manage to dump the texture but
when I check the box "Use Custom Texture" and press OK button, Citra crashes 
macOS 10.14.6
Citra Canary 1450

Is it working for someone?
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 501038 (Aug 17, 2019)

Amost said:


> I manage to dump the texture but
> when I check the box "Use Custom Texture" and press OK button, Citra crashes
> macOS 10.14.6
> Citra Canary 1450
> ...



Same thing happens to me if the a game is not running, if it is then it works fine. The options themselves work fine even if it crashes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 17, 2019)

Would be nice if they added a way to dump textures from RomFS, so you don't need to play through the whole game. That shouldn't be too hard to do with how the RomFS stores data, though for games like Pokemon that don't use filenames in RomFS it's trickier.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Humanity said:


> I wonder if Citra will support 3D monitors & glasses any month soon.
> 
> Or does it already support them?


Well Nvidia 3D Vision is no longer supported by Nvidia drivers so I'm not sure how you're planning on getting 3D. That said such things work with basically anything that's rendered in 3D just by having a program that patches the rendering on the fly (which there are several of other than 3D Vision)


----------



## Deleted member 501038 (Aug 17, 2019)

Humanity said:


> I wonder if Citra will support 3D monitors & glasses any month soon.
> 
> Or does it already support them?



If I remember correctly Citra does have some 3D options built-in, Stereoscopic and Anaglyph. No clue how well and if it works with 3D glasses and monitors tho.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Wish they would have simple controller options


----------



## Voyambar (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm surprised Citra along with the Wii U emulator are still in development


----------



## Amost (Aug 18, 2019)

fanheavy said:


> Same thing happens to me if the a game is not running, if it is then it works fine. The options themselves work fine even if it crashes.



Thanks for the info.
With the latest 1451 does not crash anymore even if the game is not running.

[Edit:] Works!
Here PQ2 with high res floor and some poster changed =)


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I would like to ask a question. it's been a while since I tried using this emulator due to lack of controller support,has that been implemented yet? Thanks!


----------



## Dalto11 (Aug 18, 2019)

I spent the evening editing Animal Crossing textures. Got the main logo, loading icon, and speech bubble/text to be nice and crisp. I definitely want to keep playing around with this feature.


----------



## Amost (Aug 18, 2019)

StupidGamer1 said:


> I would like to ask a question. it's been a while since I tried using this emulator due to lack of controller support,has that been implemented yet? Thanks!



I use the PS4 controller via the official WIFI dongle and works fine


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Amost said:


> I use the PS4 controller via the official WIFI dongle and works fine


awesome. I don't use a PS4 controller but I got others. Thank you!


----------



## SammyP6 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dalto11 said:


> I spent the evening editing Animal Crossing textures. Got the main logo, loading icon, and speech bubble/text to be nice and crisp. I definitely want to keep playing around with this feature.




Literally just made an account to tell you that looks amazing. are you going yo post a link to download?


----------



## Bunie (Sep 11, 2019)

Dalto11 said:


> I spent the evening editing Animal Crossing textures. Got the main logo, loading icon, and speech bubble/text to be nice and crisp. I definitely want to keep playing around with this feature.



Im actually doing this too, but my problem is i cant get Citra to load my textures and i have no clue why


----------



## CraftyCamerupt (Jan 15, 2021)

Is there a way to get the custom textures to work on 3ds using LayeredFS or some other method?


----------



## CraftyCamerupt (Jan 17, 2021)

Is it possible to transfer the custom textures to a cfw 3ds instead of citra?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 17, 2021)

CraftyCamerupt said:


> Is it possible to transfer the custom textures to a cfw 3ds instead of citra?


Depends
You can do actual game mods. Although I’m sure the textures have to be the same size as the ones you’re replacing

As for how-
...
I don’t know


----------



## CraftyCamerupt (Jan 17, 2021)

When trying to get custom textures for Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam to work, I ain't having much luck. I even just did normal transfer to luma3ds so it is patched on the fly.


----------

